# Interesting video on arming Syria



## FCSO88 (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a short video everyone needs to see and share with everyone. Glenn Beck - shows exactly who our president is trying to aid in Syria.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Glen Beck is a drunk and drug addict. That is not an ad hominem. It is a fact.

I am a republican. The people I support are Republicans. I am against arming anyone except Israel in the Middle East. The people I support support our troops especially when deployed in the Middle East.

Destroying arms in the Middle East is not arming people in the Middle East.

Therefore as a matter if fact Blen Beck is a lying, drunk and dope addict. His video gave no evidence that I; the people I support or Republicans support any Muslim in the Middle East.

Could you not see that for yourself before posting the lies od such a defective person?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Saw that video the other day too. IMO, there are NO good guys in Syria that we can/could back. Their fight/civil war and we need to let them have their fun to sort out any problems.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Arming the rebels would be an attractive proposition Assad's our enemy just as the rebels are. Having them bleed each other at little cost to us appears great on the surface. If we send surface to air missiles red eye strello etc. that they need to counter Assad's airforce they will use them against Assad, but eventually it will be our airliners being targeted as sure as God makes little green apples.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If Assad is our enemy why did he help us during the Iraq war? Assad is a mercilous dictator. I have seen no evidence he is a theocrat. There are good and bad people that act to our benefit. Why replace a bad person that works to our benefit with a bad person that is a terrorist?

We should stay out and let it play out.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The case to back any one faction in the region has yet to be made. It's a bad idea to get involved.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I in no way think we should arm the Syrians or commit to any military action over there other than if they pose a direct threat to us. At that point, use some of the old nukes we've got and call it a day. But I care very little that he ate the heart and liver out of his enemy. Warriors have been doing so for centuries as a show of strength and in the thought of gaining their enemies power and soul. Am I going to do it? No. Well maybe.


But people forget where we came from. That not so long ago this pathetic, cry baby, spoiled little whiny brat society who can't live without their iPhone's now, wasn't here and it was a much more brutal world where people fought to survive in a way people now think is fantasy. It could go back to it in a blink with a crash of our technological little wonder and probably will at some point in the future. I honestly wonder if it wouldn't be better than the direction we're going now, because this world, our country especially needs a serious kick in the ass, smack of some sense and thinning of the herd.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I in no way think we should arm the Syrians or commit to any military action over there other than if they pose a direct threat to us. At that point, use some of the old nukes we've got and call it a day. But I care very little that he ate the heart and liver out of his enemy. Warriors have been doing so for centuries as a show of strength and in the thought of gaining their enemies power and soul. Am I going to do it? No. Well maybe.
> 
> But people forget where we came from. That not so long ago this pathetic, cry baby, spoiled little whiny brat society who can't live without their iPhone's now, wasn't here and it was a much more brutal world where people fought to survive in a way people now think is fantasy. It could go back to it in a blink with a crash of our technological little wonder and probably will at some point in the future. I honestly wonder if it wouldn't be better than the direction we're going now, because this world, our country especially needs a serious kick in the ass, smack of some sense and thinning of the herd.


Before you even maybe you better be sure your enemies are not HIV or Hep positive or you may be gaining something other than power.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

But I'll cook them first.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> If Assad is our enemy why did he help us during the Iraq war? Assad is a mercilous dictator. I have seen no evidence he is a theocrat. There are good and bad people that act to our benefit. Why replace a bad person that works to our benefit with a bad person that is a terrorist?
> 
> We should stay out and let it play out.


We are in agreement on most of this however I found nothing indicating he helped us in Iraq. Conversely he was listed as opposing us in the UN concerning the invasion of Iraq and with financing the insurrection post invasion. Do you have an opposing source? I wasn't there so my info is simply from TV and internet news sources.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

wars in the middle east all the time....im pretty sure I read a book that talks about a giant war soon to come in the valley of Megiddo. Armageddon, the BIBLE!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> But I'll cook them first.


No fava beans and Chianti. BBQ and beer like an American!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> If Assad is our enemy why did he help us during the Iraq war? Assad is a mercilous dictator. I have seen no evidence he is a theocrat. There are good and bad people that act to our benefit. Why replace a bad person that works to our benefit with a bad person that is a terrorist?
> 
> We should stay out and let it play out.


If Assad helped the US during the Iraq war I'm sure he was well paid for it with money food and arms and maybe some of Iraq's WMD that where never found but where used on the Kurds, but don't let that FACT stand in the way of a good debate.

We do agree on one thing though, we stay out of this civilwar and let the muslims kill each other off, the more the merrier! Less for America to deal with later.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

ekim said:


> If Assad helped the US during the Iraq war I'm sure he was well paid for it with money food and arms and maybe some of Iraq's WMD that where never found but where used on the Kurds, but don't let that FACT stand in the way of a good debate.
> 
> We do agree on one thing though, we stay out of this civilwar and let the muslims kill each other off, the more the merrier! Less for America to deal with later.


On this forum we disagree on many things. I do not think I have seen this much agreement as on this point. Wish we could convince DC but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

retired guard said:


> We are in agreement on most of this however I found nothing indicating he helped us in Iraq. Conversely he was listed as opposing us in the UN concerning the invasion of Iraq and with financing the insurrection post invasion. Do you have an opposing source? I wasn't there so my info is simply from TV and internet news sources.


I would like to hear your source also.

I was involved in the planning phase of the invasion. Syria kept changing their mind as to allowing us to stage in Syria and attack Iraq from the north instead of the south like the last time. They changed their mind from yes you can to no you can't at least 6 times. After we finalized our plan, Syria saw how much money they would loose (not only the U.S. Government paying them, but the money our G.I.s would spend while there) they changed their mind again and gave us permission. We told them it was too late.

Is this what you are saying as to them helping us? That's not help, that's chain yanking.

/edit Retired Guard, I know you were quoting PalmettoTree, I was only quoting you for reference.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I almost fell asleep during Beck's handwringing tantrum but right at the end his street cred jumped up a few notches with me when he said at 3:25-
_"We've got to stop intervening in the wars in the middle east...let 'em kill each other!"_

Yay, let's pull the plug on the whole bloody region (including Israel) and let 'em eat and gas and nuke each other..

PS- for the first time in donkeys years the British Parliament has abandoned America and voted not to get involved in Syria, leaving Obama with egg on his face at having to go it alone, so he's now copying Britains lead by putting it to a Senate vote


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is the facts about the Iraq war:
After 9-11, we bombed the hell out of Afghanistan and used special forces to put bin Ladin on the run. This disrupted their command and communications.

Our military leaders devised a plan included as part of the plan was selecting the field of battle. Afghanistan was discarded as the primary field of battle because of the history of occupiers which included the UK and Russia. Additionally that is where they expected us to engage them.

Russia did not oppose, privately, our efforts. Additionally bin Laudin had terrorist cells and hordes of supporters and sympathizers all over the world. But, they were timid about acting without bin Laudin's support. 

During this period Bush telegraphed our intentions through the UN that we would attack Iraq. Terrorist began to filter into Iraq. Syria worked with CIA and WMDs were moved to Syria. We were never worried about finding them we were worried about their use against our troops. Some of our troops were exposed to chemical weapons because we hit some Iraq positions that had some chemical weapons during First Iraq war. (This has never been publicly acknowledged for obvious reasons.) 

We attacked Iraq. Part of our troop positioning was the creation of a horseshoe with each end at the borders of Syria. Syria accepted anyone that wanted to fight us in Iraq. These included most of terrorist that bin Laudin trained with no other instructions but a burning desire to kill Americans. Massive numbers went to Syria but as the war wound on and we slaughtered thousands of terrorist. But, when we captured So-Damn Insane and hung him, they became timid about moving into Iraq.

These people stayed in Syria and became Assad's problem. 

Then we elected an idiot as Commander-in-Chief.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My escape from the real world for a few days is coming to an end,back to the real world.
I do not wish to try and tell anyone what to do or what to think about this subject.
I only wish to plead a case and hope you agree enough to act.
All wars suck, I know I been there done that. They suck for the loser ,they suck for the winner and they suck even more when we just get tired of it and call it a draw and walk away.
As much as it sucks some times it has to be.
This one does not have to be our problem unless we make it ours by getting involved. 
We are being had by Obama. He drew a line in the sand he had no intention of taking the blame for enforcing. They called his bluff and he folded. Now he wants to blame Congress for his failing so he dumps it in their lap and quietly twist arms to get them to call for a strike. It goes bad hey Congress voted for it.
If it goes good he brokered a deal with Congress he wins.
Anyway we lose no madder what. Let them kill off each other save us the deployments. When they get tired of it we can see if the winner wants to be friends or not. 
Please contact your congress person plead, with them not to support any US action. More US soldiers have died in Afghanistan during Obama's term than all of the Bush terms but you will never hear that. We do not need a war so Obama can cover his scandals. 
No US lives , no US money for Syria. It is a no win disaster . Not our fight. we have no reason to make it our fight.


----------

